# Peggy Rockefeller Concert: Kathryn Lewek and Zach Borichevsky



## PeggyRockefellerConcerts (Jul 15, 2016)

The Rockefeller University is excited to announce the third concert of its 2017-2018 Peggy Rockefeller Concert season! Since its inception in 1958, the Peggy Rockefeller Concert Series has presented some of the best musicians from around the world. We also pride ourselves on giving many emerging and mid-career artists the opportunity to perform and our audiences the opportunity to hear them. This year's series continues on December 11th with soprano *Kathryn Lewek* and tenor *Zach Borichevsky*.

Kathryn Lewek has established herself as one of opera's strongest coloratura sopranos of this generation and now is expanding her resume with some of the most vocally challenging roles in the soprano repertoire. Ms. Lewek's interpretation of her signature role, a quintessential Mozart villain, Queen of the Night, has garnered international critical acclaim. She performed the role in productions of Die Zauberflöte in débuts with Deutsche Oper Berlin, Bregenzer Festspiele, the Metropolitan Opera, Washington National Opera, Festival d'Aix-en-Provence, Opera Leipzig, Opera de Toulon, and English National Opera, among many others. This season, she will reprise the role in her début at Lyric Opera of Chicago and in a return to The Metropolitan Opera.

Zach Borichevsky has had a series of significant debuts, establishing him as one of the most exciting new vocal talents to emerge on the international stage. This season Zach makes both his Glyndebourne Festival and Seattle Opera debuts, as well as returning to the Metropolitan Opera. He has been honored with a number of awards from organizations including the George London Foundation, The Metropolitan Opera National Council, Gerda Lissner Foundation, Opera Index, Mario Lanza Foundation, Shreveport Opera and Licia Albanese-Puccini Foundation. Most recently Zach won second prize at the Loren L. Zachary National Vocal Competition for Young Opera Singers 2013 and third prize at Plácido Domingo's 2013 Operalia Competition.

The program for the concert is as follows:

*The Genesis of Love* 
Giuseppe Verdi (1813-1901)
Rigoletto​Act One, Scene Two​
*The Ecstasy of Love*
Henri Duparc (1848-1933)
Phidylé​
Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
Chanson des cueilleuses des lentisques​
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Die Rose, die Lilie, die Taube, die Sonne​
Anton Rubinstein (1829-1894)
Klubitsa volnoyu​
Roger Quilter (1877-1953)
Love's Philosophy​
*Anatomy of a Tumultuous Love*
Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Ich schwebe​Ruhe, meine Seele​Befreit​Morgen​
*Observing Love*
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Auf einer Burg​
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
Variations on a theme by Robert Schumann​
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Herzeleid​
Hugo Wolf (1860-1903)
Gleich und Gleich​
Clara Schumann (1819-1896)
Sie liebten sich beide​
Rufus Wainwright (1973-)
True Loves​
*Unrequited Love*
Francis Poulenc (1899-1963)
Fiançailles pour rire​
*Doomed Love*
Charles Gounod (1818-1893)
Roméo et Juliette​Scene from Act Five, Scene Two​
We are delighted to offer deeply discounted student and postdoctoral fellow tickets for just $10 each through Rockefeller's ticket subsidy program, and only $30 per person general admission.

Please visit us at www.rockefeller.edu/peggy for more information about the concert series, including artists' bios, links to their websites, and an online ticket order form.


----------



## PeggyRockefellerConcerts (Jul 15, 2016)

*Updated Program*

Hi All,

Please note that the program for this concert has been updated. Please find the new program below:

*The Genesis of Love *
Giuseppe Verdi (1813-1901)
Rigoletto​Act One, Scene Two​
*The Ecstasy of Love*
Henri Duparc (1848-1933)
Phidylé​
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Die Rose, die Lilie, die Taube, die Sonne​
Anton Rubinstein (1829-1894)
Klubitsa volnoyu​
Roger Quilter (1877-1953)
Love's Philosophy​
*Anatomy of a Tumultuous Love*
Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Ich schwebe​Ruhe, meine Seele​Befreit​Morgen​
*Observing Love*
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Auf einer Burg​
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
Variations on a theme by Robert Schumann​
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Herzeleid​
Clara Schumann (1819-1896)
Sie liebten sich beide​
Rufus Wainwright (1973-)
True Loves​
*Unrequited Love*
Francis Poulenc (1899-1963)
Fiançailles pour rire​
*Doomed Love*
Charles Gounod (1818-1893)
Roméo et Juliette
Scene from Act Five, Scene Two​


----------

